# bitzenburger right helical how to set up?



## bobby5 (Dec 22, 2010)

i was curious on how you guys have your bitzenburger set up with a right helical clamp? Do you have any pics of how the nobs are set up? Where do you set the nobs? I like to have my cock feather up but no matter how i do fletch it i have to move the nock some. Is this normal? The instructions that came with it didnt explain the set up very well.
Thanks for the help


----------



## bowbrothersmdb (Aug 15, 2017)

Are you fletching for compound or recurve? The flat on the arrow turning knob will place the cock feather at 90deg to the string i.e. recurve. I always have to turn the nocks when fletching for compound. Unless I'm missing something!


----------



## ShakeandBake (Aug 29, 2017)

If your shooting a micro shaft (5mm or smaller) it can be very finicky to adjust. A smaller vane won’t give you much problem but a longer vane like a max stealth will. Just try and do a light 2 degree offset, move it around and see where your vane sits with the most surface area touching.


----------



## mscott327 (Nov 21, 2019)

Are you fletching 3 fletch or 4? if you are fletching three fletch, tighten the 120 degree set screw. This will place a vane every 120 degrees around the arrow. If you are using a 4 fletch, use the set screw for 90 degrees.
When setting up the Bitz. ( I use Left Helical) just put a vane into the jig, loosen up the knobs on the jig, insert an arrow into the nock receiver, and adjust until ALL of the vane is contacting the arrow shaft.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Mine has the zenith upgrade, I highly recommend it. It allows the shaft to be leveled and provides precise indexing. Those are bohning X2 fletches in the pic, fairly short but still helical. The key is leveling the shaft, then leave about 1/8" of the fletch sticking out of the clamp. This allows the fletch to flex and wrap around the shaft, which it cannot do when pushed all the way into the clamp.


----------



## bobby5 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks a lot that’s way better explanation than the directions it came with. I was wondering what the advantages to the xenith kit where.
Thanks a lot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KD1994 (Nov 8, 2020)

Following


----------



## Marmax1967 (Nov 25, 2020)

Following


----------

